# Tyres and wheels



## Pandora09 (Jan 14, 2010)

We have a Hymer camp 64 which has 16inch wheels on the rear and 14 inch on the front, we wondered what the advantages of this difference in size makes, if any, because we then have to carry two spares. 
Cath


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*W&T*

Oh dear, there is something very wrong there!

What size are the tyres front and back?
How old is the motorhome?
Where di you buy it?

TM


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Very odd 8O


----------



## Pandora09 (Jan 14, 2010)

The wheel sizes are 195/16 rear, 185/14 front, It's 1991 Fiat Ducato import.
It has gone through 2 MOT's without any problems. Would this be something that is common in Germany? Does anybody have an idea who we could contact to find out about this.


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Pandora09 said:


> The wheel sizes are 195/16 rear, 185/14 front, It's 1991 Fiat Ducato import.
> It has gone through 2 MOT's without any problems. Would this be something that is common in Germany? Does anybody have an idea who we could contact to find out about this.


Try contacting Hymer directly, quoting the chassis number and build number from the plate.

Secondly, if you have a sat-nav, check the speed shown on the speedo against the speed shown on the sat nav - ie drive at an indicated 50mph (as on the speedo) and see what speed the sat nav says. There should be at most, a small disrepancy, but if satnav says eg 40mph, then that indicates that the front wheels/tyres are too small.

Finally, see what the plate says about front axle maximum permitted weight, then check the weight rating on the front tyres. Thesum of the 2 front tyres capacity should add up to at least the max permitted weight for the front axle as shown on the plate.

HTH

David


----------

